# بِٱسْمِكَ اللآهٌّمَ



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الرب الذى يأمر أتباعه بقتل الناس ...ليس جديراً بالألوهية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يحق له أن يُعلن من نَفسِهِ إلهاً .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فصناعة من هى تلك النصوص التى تأمر بأبادة بشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد أنهم لا يؤمنون برسولٍ أرسله ربٌ يقبع على عرش فى السماوات العُلى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كى يُعلن عن " وحدانيته " ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلو كان حقاً إلهاً واحداً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلِمَ يطلب قتل من لا يؤمن به ..ويُطالب بإزهاق أرواحهم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنما يطلب ذلك فقط عندما يشك فى وحدانيته ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما يشك أنه إله فى المبتدأ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيحول عباده إلى مُبشَّرين بالجنة ..ولكى ينالوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليهم أن يقتلوا إرضاءاً لهذا المُستلِذ بمشاهد الدماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما أِستُنثِرَ من أشلاء ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولإن يُلَوِحَ  من أمامى ملوحاً  بإن النص مُقترناً بزمانه ...حائطاً  لمكانه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإنما هى ( مجرد ) إختلافات تأويل ...ورؤية منقوصة بغير تدبير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعتليها سوء تفسير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلإن كان الأمر كذلك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا سكتت عنا السماء منذ أربعة عشر قرناً..؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا لا يتحرك لآهُّمَ لتصحيح الأوضاع التفسيرية الكارثية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا يجلس مُكتفياً بمُشاهدة البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُبيدُونَ بَعضِهْم البعض ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بِٱسْمِكَ اللآهٌّمَ ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يناير 2015)

بل يدعوهم إلى وحدانيته 


آمرا لهم بعبادته 


مرشدا لحسن معاشهم فى الدنيا ، وحسن مآلهم فى الآخرة 


لم يقتلهم ابتداءا ياأستاذ عبود 


بل لما كذبوا الرسل وقتلوهم ، وحادوا دعوته وأكلوا خيره وعبدوا غيره 


( وماظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون )


ثم هو رب وأنا عبد ، يعظنى أن أكون من الجاهلين 


فلست سائله عما يأمر أو يفعل 


( لايسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون )


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2015)

> فلست سائله عما يأمر أو يفعل
> 
> 
> ( لايسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون


وضحها شوية دى ياسر
لحسن انا  فهمى  ليها كدة هيخلينى  اقول
ياراجل قول كلام غير  كدة ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2015)

*أى رسل قُتلوا يا أخ ياسر ؟؟؟
 فرعون موسي طلع تلاتين مذاهبه
 وقوم نوح اغرقهم واغرق الارض كلها 
 وقوم لوط مطر عليهم وساء مطر المنذرين 
 دة غير اللى دكهم علشان خاطر ناقة ....صالح
 ما اللى يؤمن يؤمن ...واللى مايؤمنش شالله عن اهله ما تنيل آمن!!
 ومن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فالــ ...اية ؟!!
** فليكفر *...​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وضحها شوية دى ياسر
> لحسن انا  فهمى  ليها كدة هيخلينى  اقول
> ياراجل قول كلام غير  كدة ههههههه




طيب وضح لى فهمك ليها الأول


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> ما اللى يؤمن يؤمن ...واللى مايؤمنش شالله عن اهله ما تنيل آمن!!
> ومن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فالــ ...اية ؟!!
> ** فليكفر *...​





ياراجل دا انت لو صاحب عمل وقلت لعاملك افعل كذا ولاتفعل كذا ، ولم يفعل 


أقل شئ بتروح مديله شلوت وكمان تفتين 


وصلت كده


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياراجل دا انت لو صاحب عمل وقلت لعاملك افعل كذا ولاتفعل كذا ، ولم يفعل
> 
> أقل شئ بتروح مديله شلوت وكمان تفتين
> 
> وصلت كده


 
لو كان معنى كلامك تشبيه الله بصاحب العمل، تكون غلطان غلط كبير.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2015)

*شلوت وتفتين اية بس يا ياسر ؟!!!
 
ع العموم لو هو هيمشيها يوم القيامة تفافة
 مافيش مانع ...

 :new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ( لايسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون )





grges monir قال:


> وضحها شوية دى ياسر
> لحسن انا  فهمى  ليها كدة هيخلينى  اقول
> ياراجل قول كلام غير  كدة ههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]لاَ يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ربنا محدش يسأله ماذا يعمل أو ماذا يفعل ويُقرر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تسأله عن الحكمة فى أفعاله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى حين أن العبد هو الذى يُسأل ويُحاسب ويتعذب ويتشوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلما نضج جلده فى النار بدله جلود غيرها ...وهكذااا أبد الآبدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا ما عدا جماعات المؤمنين اللى بيموتوا فى سبيل أن يُثبتوا أنه واحد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مع أنه عمره ماكان واحد أبداً ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأنه بيختلف ...*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] الواحد اللى عند دولى .. غير الواحد اللى عند دوكها 
[FONT=&quot]غير الواحد اللى [/FONT]عند دوكهما
:smile01

[FONT=&quot]باين علين[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT] ألحدنا والا أية ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:

[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 يناير 2015)

أمة قال:


> لو كان معنى كلامك تشبيه الله بصاحب العمل، تكون غلطان غلط كبير.






أستاذة أمة 


حاشا لله أن أكون من الجاهلين ، إنما جعل التوضيع بالمثال ليتضح المقال 


ولله تعالى المثل الأعلى 


أردت توضيح أنه ليس مستغربا فى دنيا الناس معاقبة المقصر والمسئ بل أضحى ذلك من العدالة 


ولن يستويان أبدا مؤمن وكافر ، مطيع وعاصى ، مقبل ومدبر !


استاذتى 


خلق الله الخلق من العدم ، ورزقهم بلاسبب ، وسخر لهم ذلك الكون البديع ، وأسبغ عليه النعم بكل أشكالها الظاهرة منها والباطنة ثم اشترط عليهم أن يعبدوه وحده ، وألا يشركوا به شيئا 
ثم لاحظى أنه لم يعجل لهم العقوبة إن تمردوا عليه بل أعطاهم الفرصة تلو الفرصة ، ومن ذلك إرسال الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين 


مبشرين المحسن 


ومنذرين المسئ 


احذر  هناك ثواب وعقاب ، وجنة ونار ، وكرامة وعار 


فافهم ( البعيد )


فلم يرعوى ( البعيد ) ولم يفهم ، حين أعماه الشيطان ، وطمس على قلبه 


أسألك ( بالإله ) إعقاب ذلك ينافى العدالة ؟؟!!


فإن عذب إذن فبعدله 


وإن عفى فبفضله


قولى لى ياأماه 


لمن أعدت إذن البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت 


ولمن أعدت تلك 


متى
25: 41 ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس و ملائكته


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لاَ يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ربنا محدش يسأله ماذا يعمل أو ماذا يفعل ويُقرر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تسأله عن الحكمة فى أفعاله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فى حين أن العبد هو الذى يُسأل ويُحاسب ويتعذب ويتشوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلما نضج جلده فى النار بدله جلود غيرها ...وهكذااا أبد الآبدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا ما عدا جماعات المؤمنين اللى بيموتوا فى سبيل أن يُثبتوا أنه واحد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> ​​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]نعم ياعبود **[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## geegoo (11 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذة أمة
> 
> 
> حاشا لله أن أكون من الجاهلين ، إنما جعل التوضيع بالمثال ليتضح المقال
> ...



كلامك عن عقاب الله الأبدي
و لا مسيحي ينكر ذلك
أما الموضوع عن : كيف يأمر إله أن يُقتَل من لم يؤمن به ؟
يُقتَل علي يد بشر مثله ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ / ياسر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المقالة هنا على خلفية قتل 12 نفس فى باريس غير الأصابات الجسيمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحُجة هى دفاعا عن عِرض رسول الله ( أى دفاعا عن الله ومن أرسل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم خرجوا كالكلاب المسعورة فى الشوارع يقتلون أبرياء لا ذنب لهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى وحدانية من يعبدون أو يتعبدون أو يؤمنون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأله الذى يُقر بهذه الأفعال ليس ألهاً ...لأنه يريد رقاب البشر فى المقام الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا خلقتهم أصلا كفار ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كانت ليست هى تعاليمه وأنها تفاسير مغلوطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا هو صامت عنها ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باقى مشاركاتى كانت رداً على ماقلته أنت من عذابات نار وتأديب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تأت أبداً فى مقالى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة *​*[FONT=&quot]: تقييم الأم أمة ...لم يكن تقيماً بالمعنى المفهوم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنما كانت رسالة منها لشخصى 
ولا علاقة لها بتقييم الموضوع أو المشاركات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا ظااااااااااالم

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]لاَ يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ربنا محدش يسأله ماذا يعمل أو ماذا يفعل ويُقرر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تسأله عن الحكمة فى أفعاله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> > فى حين أن العبد هو الذى يُسأل ويُحاسب ويتعذب ويتشوى *​





ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلما نضج جلده فى النار بدله جلود غيرها ...وهكذااا أبد الآبدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا ما عدا جماعات المؤمنين اللى بيموتوا فى سبيل أن يُثبتوا أنه واحد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2015)

صدقنى قريبا جدا سوف تنتهى اسطورة الاسلام
لقد عرف العالم خطورة هذا الدين على البشرية


----------



## أَمَة (12 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]نعم ياعبود *​





ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​





ياسر الجندى قال:


> *وإن سخرت ، وإن أعجبت أستاذة أمة ,وأعطتك ألف تقييم *
> *فالرب رب يأمر وينهى *
> *والعبد يسمع ويطيع *
> *وإلا فاخرج من تحت سمائ**ه ، وانطلق إلى غير أرضه *
> ...


 






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة *​*[FONT=&quot]: تقييم الأم أمة ...لم يكن تقيماً بالمعنى المفهوم*​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وأنما كانت رسالة منها لشخصى [/FONT]*​
> ...


 
فعلا تقييمي لم يكن إعجاباً. وها الأستاذ عبود يسبقني لتوضيح الأمر.

لا اعتبر الإبن ياسر ظالم لمجرده استنتاج خاطئ، *ولكن للإسف* هذا لسان حال ثقافة بلادنا المبنية على إستناجات بدون دليل أو معرفة يقينة.

حصل خير.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

خير اللهم اجعلة خير يا عوبد
كنت بتفرج على قناة رابعة اصلى اخوانى انا هههه
لاقييييييييت مين بقى 
شيخ اسمة سلامة  عبد القوى بيتكلم عن اللى حصل فى فرنسا
قال اية بقى الراجل السكرة دة
ان اللى عمل كدة  اثلج صدرة  وبارك اللة فيهم لدفاعهم عن رسول اللة:gun:
المشكلة فييين بقى هنا
مش فى اللى قالة وبس الطامة الكبرى ان الراجل دة  فى حكم الاخوان كان مستشار وزير الاوقاف طلعت عفيفى 
يعنى لما حد يقول ان الجماعة دى ارهابية يبقى غلطان  ولالا يا عوبد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الطامة الكبرى ان الراجل دة  فى حكم الاخوان كان *مستشار وزير الاوقاف طلعت عفيفى *
> يعنى لما حد يقول ان الجماعة دى ارهابية يبقى غلطان  ولالا يا عوبد


 *[FONT=&quot]عرفتم بقى ان السيسى يُشكر على كل حال ؟؟*​​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> شيخ اسمة سلامة  عبد القوى بيتكلم عن اللى حصل فى فرنسا
> قال اية بقى الراجل السكرة دة
> ان اللى عمل كدة * اثلج صدرة * وبارك اللة فيهم *لدفاعهم عن رسول اللة:gun:*


 *[FONT=&quot]وماله يا باشا ...ردى عليه فى سطر واحد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الآية الكريمة التى تقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]منين الله بيدافع ... ومنين أنت بتدافع عنه ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى أتفاقية " دفاع مشترك " ؟!!![/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وماله يا باشا ...ردى عليه فى سطر واحد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الآية الكريمة التى تقول *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]منين الله بيدافع ... ومنين أنت بتدافع عنه ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى أتفاقية " دفاع مشترك " ؟!!![/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


بعيد عن ان ربنا مش مستنى عبد ياخدلة حقة 
الجزء السياسى هنا يا عوبد مهم جدا
شخص مريض نفسيا زيى دة كان اختيار الاخوان مستشار لوزير الاوقاف ومدام مستشارة كدة يبقى فكر الوزير كدة
وبعيد انة قعد يشتم على المسيحين ويقول شوف الصليبين عملوا اية ايام الحملة الفرنسية فى مصر ههههههه
زيى مقولت فى ماذا يحدث لو
لو حدث هذا الموقف فى ايام حكم الارهابيين
اصلة بعد كلام مستشار وزير الاوقاف  مينفعش يتقال لفظ تانى  يا عوبد ولا اية
وكانت هتبقى ازاى علاقة الازهر بالكنيسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

انا عاوز اشوف ياسر راية اية فى الكلالالالالالالالام دة:close_tem:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا عاوز اشوف ياسر راية اية فى الكلالالالالالالالام دة:close_tem:thnk0001::thnk0001:




صديقى العزيز جرجس 


سأعود للموضوعين بعد ثلاثة أيام لظروف خاصة 


تحياتى


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صديقى العزيز جرجس
> 
> 
> سأعود للموضوعين بعد ثلاثة أيام لظروف خاصة
> ...


اوك ياسر
ربنا معاك


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

بصراحة احنا كمسلمين ارهابيين جدا وخطيرين للغاية 
هوصحيح المسيحيين قتلوا عشرات الالاف من المسلمين فى البوسنة والهرسك .... لكن الغريب انه محدش اتهم المسحيين بالارهاب 
هو صحيح الامريكان وحلفائهم المسيحيين شنوا حرب صليبية على العراق ( ده حسب كلام بوش ) واتقتل فيها اكثر من مليون مسلم بحجة اكذوبة اسلحة الدمار الشامل .... لكن الغريب انه محدش اتهم المسيحيين بالارهاب 
هو صحيح انه امريكا المسيحية بتدعم اسرائيل اليهودية لقتل الشعب الفلسطينى .... لكن الغريب محدش قال انه المسيحيين واليهود انهم ارهابيين 
 هو مين عمل تنظيم القاعدة مش امريكا برده ؟؟؟
هو مين فجر برجى مركز التجارة العالمى فى 11 سبتمبر ؟؟؟  بس بلاش تتسرع وتقول انه تنظيم القاعده والكلام العبيط ده ... تفجير البرجيين بالطيارات بهذه المهارة  يحتاج الى طياريين شديدى الاحترافية ... او ضبط الطيار الالى فى الطيارة لضرب البرجيين ... فى حين ان العربى الذى حاول تعلم الطيران والمتهم فى الحادث قال عنه مدربه انه كان فاشل .... فى حين ان الحادث الارهابى كان يحتاج الى اربع طيارين مهرة  متمرسين على الاقل 
اللى بينشأ جماعات متطرفة هى بعض احهزة المخابرات زى الموساد وبيجند بعض الشباب الجاهل .... طيب تفسروا بايه انه  قبل اى حادث ارهابى  فى سيناء اسرائيل بتحذر رعاياها 
بصراحة انا كمسلم حاسس انى ارهابى جدا وممكن انفجر فى اى وقت  ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> بصراحة انا كمسلم حاسس انى ارهابى جدا وممكن انفجر فى اى وقت  ههههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ يا وائل ...أنت كمسلم لستُ أرهابياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن بمجرد ما تقول أن ربنا بيأمرنى أن أقتل من لا يؤمن به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساعتها يجب أن تُفكر إن كان الله يعمل لحساب الموساد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم الــ [/FONT]**C.I.A *​ 
​[/FONT]


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

ومين قالك انه ربنا يامر بقتل من لا يؤمن به 
( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنْ الغَيِّ ) 
 (وَقُلْ الْحَقّ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ ) 
 ( لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا  إليهم )


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يناير 2015)

ايوه بالنسبة للاية دي ؟



> (وَقُلْ الْحَقّ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ )



فين حرية المعتقد اذا كان اصلا بمجرد دخوله الاسلام لايستطيع ان يتركه
والا سيطبق عليه حد الردة . :yaka:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> ومين قالك انه ربنا يامر بقتل من لا يؤمن به


 *[FONT=&quot]إن كان لا يأمرك بقتل أحد لأثبات وحدانيته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وصدق رسالة نبيه ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى خلاص ...براءة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

ايات القتال فى القران لها اسباب نزول واضحة وهى ايات مقيدة بحوادث معينة وليست توجيه للمسلمين لقتل غير المسلمين 
فاخراج الاية من سياقها هو سوء فهم كبير 
فمثلا الاية التى تقول ( 
وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُم مِّنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلاَ تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِندَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِن قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاء الْكَافِرِينَ} 

لا يمكن ابدا ان نفسرها بدون الاية التى تسبقها 

{وَقَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْتَدُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبِّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ}


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> ايات القتال فى القران لها اسباب نزول واضحة وهى ايات مقيدة بحوادث معينة وليست توجيه للمسلمين لقتل غير المسلمين
> فاخراج الاية من سياقها هو سوء فهم كبير


*حسناً يا أخ وائل ...وهذا ما قلته أنا
فلماذا لا يتدخل رب الكعبة لأصلاح هذا التفسير الكارثى
لماذا يصمت 14 قرناً 
وهو يشاهد البشر يقتلون بعضهم البعض
بأسمك اللآهُمَّ
؟!!
*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> بصراحة احنا كمسلمين ارهابيين جدا وخطيرين للغاية
> هوصحيح المسيحيين قتلوا عشرات الالاف من المسلمين فى البوسنة والهرسك .... لكن الغريب انه محدش اتهم المسحيين بالارهاب
> هو صحيح الامريكان وحلفائهم المسيحيين شنوا حرب صليبية على العراق ( ده حسب كلام بوش ) واتقتل فيها اكثر من مليون مسلم بحجة اكذوبة اسلحة الدمار الشامل .... لكن الغريب انه محدش اتهم المسيحيين بالارهاب
> هو صحيح انه امريكا المسيحية بتدعم اسرائيل اليهودية لقتل الشعب الفلسطينى .... لكن الغريب محدش قال انه المسيحيين واليهود انهم ارهابيين
> ...


اهدى بس كدة  يا عم وائل
كل اللى كتبتة لا علاقة لة بكلامنا
هذة صرعات سياسية  وليست دينية 
قل لى اين قال الصرب انهم يجاهدون فى سبيل اللة ضد البوسنة
منظورك خاطىء تماما
والا  بنفس منظورك ان الحروب العالمية والاولى والتانية قام بها المسيحيون لقتل انفسهم لرفع راية الجهاد ضد نفس المعتقد زميلى
  فى نفس الموضوع هنا ليا تعليق على لسان المدعو الشيخ سلامة عبد القوى مستشار  وزير الاوقاف الاسبق شوفة وقولى  كلامك دة ينطبق على ما ذككرتة ام لا
بجانب لسة سامع النهاردة  هو نفس الشيخ
بيقول  من يقتل السيسى يقربة هذا من اللة ويجعلة شهيدا اذا قتل
عاوز اشوف فين فى امريكا او الصرب المسيحى كما تتدعى طلع بيبان زيى دة  فى الصراع الذى حدث 
هناك فرق بين الارهاب الذى يقوم على عقيدة دينية وبين صرعات سياسية بين دول وحكومات راح ضحيتها الالاف 
سيساسة صدام فى العراق هى الذى ادت بة الى هذة النهاية
ام معتقدة الدينى زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وصلت ولا لسة


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

لغير المسلم الحق فى اعتناق الاسلام 

وله كامل الحق فى تركه 

لا يمكن ابدا اجبار احد على معتقد 

اساس الايمان هو الاقتناع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> لغير المسلم الحق فى اعتناق الاسلام
> 
> وله كامل الحق فى تركه
> 
> ...



طيب ايه رايك في الحديث ‏(‏من بدل دينه فاقتلوه‏)‏ حديث صحيح رواه البخاري وغيره من أهل السنة بهذا اللفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏من بدل دينه فاقتلوه‏) .‏ لأن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من بدل دينه فاقتلوه‏)‏ ‏[‏رواه الإمام البخاري في ‏"‏صحيحه‏"‏ من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما‏]‏ في المرتد الذي يكفر بعد إسلامه فيجب قتله بعد أن يستتاب، فإن تاب وإلا قتل،


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> لغير المسلم الحق فى اعتناق الاسلام
> وله كامل الحق فى تركه
> لا يمكن ابدا اجبار احد على معتقد
> *اساس الايمان هو الاقتناع*


*[FONT=&quot]أحد التسعون نداءاً للسادة المؤمنين 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قَاتِلُواْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ٱلَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُواْ فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَٱعْلَمُوۤاْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ مَعَ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

*مبروك يا رجالة
القسم الأسلامى أتفتح على يدى 

وقعتنا سوووودة من الباشا
بس هى فرحانة ناو علشان مبارك وسايبانا نلعب شوية 

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مبروك يا رجالة
> القسم الأسلامى أتفتح على يدى
> 
> وقعتنا سوووودة من الباشا
> ...


اممممم مش بعد التعب دة كلة فى طرح الاراء والكتابة يتقفل او يتحذف 
احنا ننزلة بقى فى القسم المحذوف ونريح دماغنا هههههههههه


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

يا استاذ جرجس 
يعنى لما بوش يقول انه هيشن حرب صليبية على العراق ويقتل مليون مسلم .... ولما اليهود يقتلوا الفلسطنين باوامر الرب اللى موجوده فى العهد القديم .... يبقى ايه الاستنتاج 
يبقى كل المسلمين فى العالم ارهابييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

يا استاذ عبود 
اولا الله هو رب الكعبة هو ربى وربك ورب كل شئ 
ثانيا جعل الله الدنيا لنا دار ابتلاء فليس من المفترض مثلا ان الله يصحح كل خطأ  نقوم به نحن البشر 
ولكن ثق بان الله عادل  وانه لن يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> يا استاذ جرجس
> يعنى لما بوش يقول انه هيشن حرب صليبية على العراق ويقتل مليون مسلم .... ولما اليهود يقتلوا الفلسطنين باوامر الرب اللى موجوده فى العهد القديم .... يبقى ايه الاستنتاج
> يبقى كل المسلمين فى العالم ارهابييييييييييييييييييييييييين


هو بوش لما قال كدة 
جاب نصوص دينية او فتوى تؤيدة  وائل
وهل بوش دة لابس زيى الكهنة لما قال كدة او يطلق علية  كاهن
زيى ما بيطلع شيوخ المسلمين بجلباب رسمى ويقولوا الكلام دة
واين هى الحرب الصلبية التى شنها بوش فى العراق
اول من تضرر من هذا الاحتلال هما المسيحين
هل حمت امريكا المسيحين العراقيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا استاذ وائل  بس للمور منظور  مختلف نوعا ما
امريكا يا وائل لا تنظر الا لمصلحتها فقط 
ومش تنسى ان امريكا  حاربت يوغسلافيا فى  النهاية وهى من اخرجتهم من البوسنة احفظ ماء وجة شرطى العالم لااكثر  ولاانت ناسى دى


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

27 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». .


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> 27 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». .


هى دى اية انت مفسرها انها  تحرض على  قتال الاخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا روح قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية وحطها هناك وشوف الروددددد مش الرد
انت فسرتها منين دى كدة 
وياريت بعد كدة لما تيجى تتكلم فى ايات مسيحية تشوفها من مصادرها وتفسيرتهاا المسيحية مش من منتدى اسلامة يكتيلك اية منزوعة زيى مبيقلوا من سياقها ومش تعرف بتتكلم عن ااية وتيجى تحطها زميلى
وانت قلت كااااااااااااااااام اية هى دى اللى لاقتها
اصل هنا مش ينفع نفسر ايات
فية فسم مخصوص ياريت تتدخل وهتلاقى المشرف لازقلك الرد


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

طيب ممكن حضرتك تفسرهالى ( 7 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». .


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> طيب ممكن حضرتك تفسرهالى ( 7 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». .


اطرحها فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة يا زميلى وهتلاقى الرد صدقنى م هنا
هنا فية قوانين لكل قسم
هيتحذ رودددى ورددك صدقنى


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

*لماذا يجلس مُكتفياً بمُشاهدة البشر*
*يُبيدُونَ بَعضِهْم البعض ..*
*[FONT=&quot] بِٱسْمِكَ اللآهٌّمَ ؟![/FONT]*

*فعلا" للاسف يحصل ده *
*ده بفعل الخطية الرابضة واللي كانت منذ القدم أيام قايين وهابيل لما قتل قايين اخيه لأنه كانت هناك خطية ساكنة كانت سبب في القتل ا انو الرب قبل تقدمة هابيل وماقبل تقدمة قايين اتغاظ قايين وقرر يقتله ...*
*وهلق نشوف البعض للأسف بيقتلوا باسم الدين شئ مؤسف *
*ربنا في كتابه المقدس ينهي بشكل القاطع القتل *
*( لاتقتل )*​


----------



## وائل رسلان (13 يناير 2015)

سلام يا جماعة 
ومعلش على الازعاج 
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> سلام يا جماعة
> ومعلش على الازعاج
> وكل سنة وانتو طيبين


وانت طيب
ولو عاوز الرد على الاية زيى مقلت ليك كدة
انا ممكن ابعتلك 100 لينك ل100 رد على سؤالى بس انا حابب يكون رد  مباشر على سؤالك
سلام


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يناير 2015)

سنة التدافع بين الحق والباطل ، والإيمان والكفر قائمة منذ بداية الخليقة وإرسال الرسل 


والقدر الكونى لله عز وجل أن هناك باطل فى الأرض قد ابتلى به المؤمنين حقا امتحانا واختبارا 


فالله تعالى يمحص 


ياسادة 


دعونا أقولها 


فى وقت كان صاحب دعوة يوصى أتباعه بعدم قتل طفل وامرأة وشيخ فان وكاهن فى صومعة 


كان الأمر عند غيره 


حزقيال
9: 6 الشيخ و الشاب و العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت


 

9: 7 و قال لهم نجسوا البيت و املاوا الدور قتلى اخرجوا فخرجوا و قتلوا في المدينة


بل دونك صور اخرى تغشاها بيد أنك تنساها أو تتناساها !

: 16 تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها بالسيف يسقطون تحطم اطفالهم و الحوامل تشق


وإن أردت مزيد عندى ، واللبيب تكفيه الإشارة !


ورغم ذلك وصف الله تعالى فى العهد القديم بالرحمة 


والعفو وكثرة الإحسان 


طيب إيه القصة ؟


إيه الحدوتة ؟


انزلى فى المشاركة الجاية


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يناير 2015)

إن كنت تعتقد أن الله تعالى خلق الخلق لمهمة ، وأنه لم يخلقهم هملا ولاعبثا 


 لعلمت أنه كان ينبغى على الجميع أن يقيم مملكة الله فى الأرض وتحطيم ممالك البشر 


 لأنه - تعالى - ليس إله فى السماء فحسب بل فى الأرض أيضا !


  ياسااااااااااااااااااااادة 


  كان الله قادرا _ وماأيسره عليه - أن يخلق البشر جميعا مؤمنين موحدين غاية فى السمو الروحى والخلقى فضلا عن التعبدى  


( ولو شاء ربك لآمن من فى الأرض كلهم جميعا ... )


لكن كما قلت الإبتلاء والإمتحان والتمحيص والتمييز 


ومن ذلك مااقتضه الحكمة أنه سيكون لكل دعوة الهية ربانية طواغيت يدفعونها ويصدون عنها بل ويحاربونها بكل ماستطاعوا من جبروت 


ليس ذلك فحسب بل يؤذون ويعذبون وأحيانا يقتلون من يعتنقوها 


فكان حتما وعدلا وقسطا وكل قواميس الدنيا أن يزاح هؤلاء الطغاة عن المشهد


سيما وقد بلغتهم الدعوة 


إذن الرسالة ( الإلهية ) لاتتم بمجرد التبليغ والبيان فحسب بل تتم كذلك بإزالة تلك العقبات 


فكان الجهاد بالسيف إلى جانب الجهاد بالبيان 


وإن توارى المستحون وسار فى الركاب المنهزمون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فى وقت كان صاحب دعوة يوصى أتباعه *بعدم قتل طفل وامرأة *وشيخ فان وكاهن فى صومعة


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو أمر بعدم قتلهم ..لأنهم سبى ( غنيمة ) للمسلمين  !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حد يقتل لقمة عيشه ؟؟ ..دة حتى حرام ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشيخ الفانى ...أهو فانى وماحلتوش حاجة للسبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لباقى تعليقاتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين أجد ما تستدل به وقد أنسحب علينا ( كأوامر وشرع  ) فى 2015 ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2015)

> فى وقت كان صاحب دعوة يوصى أتباعه بعدم قتل طفل وامرأة وشيخ فان وكاهن فى صومعة
> 
> 
> كان الأمر عند غيره
> ...


مرحب بعودتك ياسر
ثانيا هزعل  منك لو كنت جبت الاية دى ومش شوفت سياقها ولا شرحها 
معتقدش ياسر بيجيب حاجة من غير فهم ؟؟؟
لو مش عارف القصد من الكلام دة  مين ومين قالة   وفى مناسبة اية شوف الرد دة  اولا وبعدين ابقى قارن  بين ما تؤمن بة انت وبين ما يؤمن بية غيرك صديقى    			#*1*


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2015)

سؤال صغير
انت من كلامك دة اوحيت انك موافق على اللى حصل فى جريدة شالى ابيدو ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بجانب هل تؤمن انت بفكرة انك تقتل وتجاهد فى سبيل الدفاع عن اللة ورسولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مهمة قوى دى افهمها


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2015)

*تم حذف بعض المشاركات المشتته للموضوع
استاذ عبود رجاء التحكم ف محور النقاش والحفاظ عليه بعيدا  عن الحوار الاسلامى (قسمه مغلق للتذكره فقط).... وعن طرح شبهات حول المسيحيه لوجود قسم مختص بها ..وشكرا للجميع..سلام ونعمه
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف بعض المشاركات المشتته للموضوع
> استاذ عبود رجاء التحكم ف محور النقاش والحفاظ عليه بعيدا  عن الحوار الاسلامى (قسمه مغلق للتذكره فقط).... وعن طرح شبهات حول المسيحيه لوجود قسم مختص بها ..وشكرا للجميع..سلام ونعمه
> *




انا اللى بلغت مش الجميع:bud:
ولا يهمك يا تاسونى انا وانتى واحد 
هو فعلاً الموضوع نفسة محتواة بعيد كل البعد عن الحوار الإسلامى والشبهات المسيحية 
ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]نقطة نظام ...عودة لأصل الموضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى خلفية حادث "شارل أبيدو" والذى راح ضحيته 12 شخص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل النصوص الدينية – أى نصوص – والتى تأمر الأنبياء بالقتال فى ظروف معينة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسرى مفعولها ويمتد أثرها حتى الآن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم كانت نصوص دفاعية – هجومية – أقتصرت على ظرف معين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يُطالب الرب أتباعه بالقتال دفاعاً عنه وعن إعلان كونه إلهاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو دفاعاً عن رسول مات منذ أكثر من 1400 عاما ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم الناس أخطأت تأويل وتفاسير آيات القتال ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]إن كان الموضوع مسبب أيتوها مشاكل لأيوها حد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن أغلاقه والأكتفاء بما جاء فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر متروك للأدارة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2015)

*لا يا استاذ عبود مفيش اى مشاكل وتقدر تكمل موضوعك عادى بس زى ما انت قلت نقطة نظام علشان فجأة الموضوع تفرع لحوار اسلامى واطلاق شبهات عالمسيحيه فوجب التنبيه *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يناير 2015)

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​​​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]هل النصوص الدينية – أى نصوص – والتى تأمر الأنبياء بالقتال فى ظروف معينة *​
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2015)

> *بل من أجل أن تكون كلمته هو العليا *


يعنى ربنا يبارك القتل تحت  شعار دفاعا عن اللة  حتى تكون كلمتة العليا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

وأصبت أنت ؟
طيب قل لنا التفسير الصحيح

لا ياعمنا مش دة قصدى ....
دة كان سؤال ...مش قرار


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى ربنا يبارك القتل تحت  شعار دفاعا عن اللة  حتى تكون كلمتة العليا؟؟؟؟؟؟




الله تعالى لايحتاج من يدافع عنه 


بل نحن المحتاجون إليه 


شرع الجهاد ( بضم الشين )


( طبعا أنا أقصد بضوابطه وشروطه وليس جهاد الخوارج والتكفيريين ) من أجل إيصال تلك الكلمة للناس جميعا 


هناك من يصد طريقها ويحاربها ويؤذى معتنقيها ويحول بينهم وبين الله 


أولئك لم يظلمهم الله بل ظلموا أنفسهم


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الله تعالى لايحتاج من يدافع عنه
> 
> 
> بل نحن المحتاجون إليه
> ...


يعنى هناك حالات ترى فيها ان تقاتل لاجل نشر الدين ياسر ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عاوز رد وااضح عشان ارد 
نفسى تجاوبنى مرة ببساطة اة اولا  ههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

انت نسيت ترد على تعليقى باستخراجك ايات من الكتاب المقدس تؤيد فكر تك عن  ماحدث قى فرنسا:t9:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]






			يعنى إيه ظروف معينة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كانت دعوة النبى محمد فى أولها بمكة (13عاما) تتسم باللين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وآيات الترغيب والترهيب – القرآن المكى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تحولت الدفة (9 أعوام) – القرآن المدنى بآيات تحث على القتال وتحرض عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى ٱلْقِتَالِ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هناقش الآيات أو التفاسير – علشان القوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن كتبتها لتقريب معنى ( الظرف المعين ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلو قلنا أن الأسلا[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT] أنتشر فى ربوع الأرض ( مليار ونصف تقريبا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل مثل هذه الآيات تنطبق الآن على الأحداث الحالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل حادث شارلى إبدو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم هى مُغالاة فى أستعمال الآيات والنصوص الدينية ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أم هو تفسير خاطئ لها ؟
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كانت دعوة النبى محمد فى أولها بمكة (13عاما) تتسم باللين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وآيات الترغيب والترهيب – القرآن المكى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تحولت الدفة (9 أعوام) – القرآن المدنى بآيات تحث على القتال وتحرض عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى ٱلْقِتَالِ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هناقش الآيات أو التفاسير – علشان القوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن كتبتها لتقريب معنى ( الظرف المعين )
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فلو قلنا أن الأسلا[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT] أنتشر فى ربوع الأرض ( مليار ونصف تقريبا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل مثل هذه الآيات تنطبق الآن على الأحداث الحالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل حادث شارلى إبدو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم هى مُغالاة فى أستعمال الآيات والنصوص الدينية ؟[/FONT]*
> ...


ميين بقى يقرر انها مغالاة ام لا
الازهر ام من ؟؟؟؟
واذا كان هناك علماء  وشيوخ من الازهر يؤيدون ما حدث يبقى فيييين المعيار هنا
شىء غريب حقا ان تفسر اية دينية بين النقيض والنقيض 
ان ترى ان القتل هنا شرع  وغيرك يراة مغالاة[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](يعنى كانت دعوة النبى محمد فى أولها بمكة (13عاما) تتسم باللين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وآيات الترغيب والترهيب – القرآن المكى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تحولت الدفة (9 أعوام) – القرآن المدنى بآيات تحث على القتال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتحرض عليه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *هذا التدرج تقتضيه حال الدولة الناشئة وحال جيشها ( طبيعة المرحلة المكية )*
> *وإلا كان إلقاء النفس فى الهلاك وفناء الدعوة فى مهدها *
> ...


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

> *حماية العقيدة *


اهى كلمة حماية العقيدة دى كارثة فكرية فى حد ذاتها
هل هناك دين اوحى بة اللة للبشر بطلب منهم القتال للدفاع عنة
وترجع وتقول اللة غير محتاج احد للدفاع عنة
هل اللة محتاج القوة فى نشر كلمتة  من خلال البشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الدين فكرة  لا بنتشر بالسيف صديقى


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

مالة بقى حادث شارلى ابيدو ؟؟؟
هل ترى ما حدث ضواب ام خطا ياسر


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](فلو قلنا أن الأسلا[FONT=&quot]م** أنتشر فى ربوع الأرض ( مليار ونصف تقريبا )[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]فهل مثل هذه الآيات تنطبق الآن على الأحداث الحالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل حادث شارلى إبدو ؟  [/FONT]*​
> 
> نقول تانى وتالت
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ا(هى كلمة حماية العقيدة دى كارثة فكرية فى حد ذاتها
> هل هناك دين اوحى بة اللة للبشر بطلب منهم القتال للدفاع عنة)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

على فكرة ياجرجس 


أنا عايزك النهاردة (بالليل إن شاء الله) تدخل قسم الشبهات علشان هسألك بنفس المنطق الذى تسألنى به


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> grges monir قال:
> 
> 
> > ا(هى كلمة حماية العقيدة دى كارثة فكرية فى حد ذاتها
> ...


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> على فكرة ياجرجس
> 
> 
> أنا عايزك النهاردة (بالليل إن شاء الله) تدخل قسم الشبهات علشان هسألك بنفس المنطق الذى تسألنى به


اوك ياسر
بس انذار اهو هههه
متجبش ايات من العهد  القديم وتقول اهو شايف 
لان ردى هيكون فى سطر واحد  عليك 
اللى هو لما ندخل بقى ونشوف يا سر
على فكرة بعيد عن خلافنا الفكرى  ودة شىء بديهى لاختلاف عقيدتنا اكن لك كل احرتام وتقدير فى طرح ارائك وفكرك ياسر


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> على فكرة ياجرجس
> 
> 
> أنا عايزك النهاردة (بالليل إن شاء الله) تدخل قسم الشبهات علشان هسألك بنفس المنطق الذى تسألنى به


اوك ياسر
بس انذار اهو هههه
متجبش ايات من العهد  القديم وتقول اهو شايف 
لان ردى هيكون فى سطر واحد  عليك 
اللى هو لما ندخل بقى ونشوف يا سر
على فكرة بعيد عن خلافنا الفكرى  ودة شىء بديهى لاختلاف عقيدتنا اكن لك كل احترام وتقدير فى طرح ارائك وفكرك ياسر


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

أنا أقول قوة للحق تحميه وليس تعتدى 


نعم قوة الإقناع هى الأساس


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

يعنى اللى حصل فى شرالى بيدو
حماية ام اعتداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى اللى حصل فى شرالى بيدو
> حماية ام اعتداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




صدقنى ليس هروبا 


أنا أولى بالسؤال منك وقد أمرنا أن نسأل أهل الذكر 


فلست عالما فضلا عن أن أكون مفتيا ، فرحم الله رجلا عرف قدر نفسه 


الذى لاأشك فيه أن هؤلاء مجرمون أساءوا غاية الإساءة ويستحقون عقابا 


أما كيف ؟ 


فلاأدرى فى ظل متغيرات وظروف دولية


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2015)

هما مين اللي مجرمين اللي يستحقو العقاب الرسامين ؟ ولا اللي اعتدو عليهم ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هما مين اللي مجرمين اللي يستحقو العقاب الرسامين ؟ ولا اللي اعتدو عليهم ؟




طيب الإساءة للمقدسات والرموز الدينية تسميها إيه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب الإساءة للمقدسات والرموز الدينية تسميها إيه ؟



مسميهاش حاجة ، اسميها بالنسبة للمومنين بيها إساءة وبالنسبه للي مش مؤمن بيها وعاملها حريه رأي وتعبير ، طيب نفس الجريدة ديه اسأت بالهبل للرب يسوع والعذراء مريم ، مروحناش فجرناها ليه ، ده محدش أتكلم 
وهو لما حد يسئ ليا باي شكل الحل أني اروح اقتله علشان امنع الاساءه عن ديني وأدافع عنه ، ونعم الدفاع صدقني 
وبعدين حضرتك وكلكم ناسيين ان المجله ديه فرنسية بتصدر في فرنسا في الغرب يعني ، اللي بيتعامل بمعاييره وعاداته الخاصة ، اللي هي مفهاش حاجة اسمها امنع حريه رأي أيا كانت ، هو مجاش نشرهالك عندك في مصر و لا بلغتك ، هو بينشرها في بلده ، بعاداته وتقاليده ومفاهيمه ولغته ، انت مالك؟ رايح تحجر عليه في بيته ليه يا اخي ؟ علي نفس القياس هما بقا لازم يجو يفجروكو علشان الكتب اللي بتتباع علي ارصفة مصر وكلها اهانه للمسيحيه؟ آيه ده ؟ 
وأنتو أساسا اللي شهرتو الجريدة هو لولا اللي حصل كان حد عرف هما نشرو آيه؟ ولا حد بيقرا فرنساوي أصلا؟ وأنتو بالطريقه ديه اثبتو للعالم اللي هما نشروه كاريكاتير ،و نعم الدفاع 
عارف اللي جه يكحلها  عاماها ؟


----------



## وائل رسلان (18 يناير 2015)

ايات القتال فى القران ايات مقيدة  بظروف معينة وليست تفويضا لقتل غير المسلمين مثلا 
قتال المسلمين لاهل مكة الذين اضطهدوهم واخرجوهم من ديارهم وعذبوهم
قتال المسلمين لليهود الذين خانوا العهد اكثر من مرة وحاولوا قتل الرسول 
قتال المسلمين للفرس والروم والذين كانوا يحتلون اجزاء كبيرة من الجزيرة العربية ويتنابون اذلال الشعوب 

عدد المسلمون فى الاماكن التى خاضوا فيها قتالا حوالى 300 مليون نسمة فى حين ان عدد المسلمين حوالى مليار و600 مليون 

هناك فارق كبير بين القتال (fighting ) اى قتال جيش معتد والقتل (killing ) اى قتل ابرياء لا ذنب لهم  فنهى الاسلام عن ذلك 
(إِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْلَمُونَ. )

(لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا .)

(وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا ۚ إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ ۚ)

(مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ


اما بالنسبة لجريدة شارلى الاسبوعية التى تسخر من جميع المقدسات بلا استثناء ... ( فخير الرد على السفيه السكوت ) ... اما ما حدث من قتل  فكان دعاية كبيره للسفه 
ان كان هؤلاء القتلة المتهورون  مسلمين فايضا الشرطى الذى قُتل دفاعا عن الصحيفة ويدعى احمد هو مسلم ايضا ( هذا اذا استبعدنا ان اجهزة مخابرات وراء الحادث )
جميع الناس يحاسبون كاشخاص 
المجرم صاحب تفجير اوكلاهوما سيتى او جماعة جيش الرب فى اوغندا  لا يعاملون كارهبيين 
جميع الديانات والشعوب بها متطرفين ولكن لا يصنفوا كارهبيين 
الا المسلمون حتى وان كانوا يدافعون عن ارضهم يصنفون كارهبيين مثل حركة حماس 
التهمة معلبة وجاهزة  فلا تجادلوا ولا تناقشوا ​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

فرق بين الإساءة لشخصية عادية وبين الإساءة للرموز والكتب المقدسة 





 هذه ليست حرية رأى بل فوضى وقلة أدب 



 وكذا الإساءة للمسيح والسيدة مريم عليهما السلام لاتقل جرما  





 يجب أن تنتهى حرية هؤلاء عند حرية الآخرين


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2015)

لا بالعكس ، القانون يعاقب علي الاساءة الشخصية ، لكنه لا يعاقب علي الاساءة للشخصيات العامة، ده عندهم طبعا ، لانه بيعتبر الشخصية إلعامه ، بما انها عامه وحطت نفسها تحت الاضواء يبقا عرضه للانتقاد والكاريكاتير والاراء الشخصية وكل حاجة 
ده عاداته وتقاليده ومفاهيمه اللي بني عليها دولته ، انت بقا مالك؟ ، هو مجاش نشرها عندك ، انت جاي وانت قاعد في بلدك بتحاكمه علي حاجه هو عملها في بلده طبقا لعاداتهم وافكارهم وتقاليدهم عن حريه الرأي ، أساسا لولا المسلمين اللي في فرنسا انت وانت في مصر مكنتش هتحس بحاجة من ديه خالص لانه ناشرها في حدود دولته وأعرافها ولغته ، المسلمين اللي هناك زعلانين من اُسلوب التفكير ده ، عندهم حل من الاتنين يا اما يتعايشو مع الأفكار الغربية وبالأخص الفرنسيه لأنهم اكتر ناس متحررين من اي قيود ، زي بالظبط ما المسيحين اللي في السعودية متعايشين تماما مع نظام الدولة اللي بتمنع بِنَا كنائس وبتمنع دخول الإنجيل أصلا للأراضي السعودية ومفيش مسيحي هناك بيروح يشتمها ويفجرها لان هو اللي اختار يروح هناك ، يبقا هو موافق ضمنا انه يعيش ضمن افكارهم وعاداتهم 
او الحل التاني انهم يمشيو من فرنسا ويرجعو بلادهم ويعيشو بقا براحتهم  ويسيبو  الناس تمشي بلادها زي ما هي عايزه 
إنما مش اروح هناك وأقول الناس تمشي ازاي وتفكر ازاي وتستخدم حريتها اللي دفعو فيها الدم ازاي 
وبعدين اشمعنا انتو اللي رديتو رد الفعل ده؟ ما احنا أهو المسيح اتهان مليون مره من نفس الجريدة ومن غيرها محدش أتكلم فينا ، هل لأننا ميفرقش معانا المسيح؟ لا طبعا ، بس لأننا عارفين ان العنف مش رد ، والكلمة تتواجه بالكلمة مش بالرصاص ، وإذا كان الكاريكاتير بيتريق عليا في حاجة فأنا بالعنف بتاعي اثبتها عليا قدام العالم كله ، بدل ما الناس تتعاطف معايا ، كرهتني ، وتعاطفت مع الرسامين 
ولاننا بردو عارفين ، ان ديه طريقه تفكيرهم وأعرافهم وبلدهم ولغتهم ومجلتهم ، هما احرار فيها ، أنا اروح أتدخل في اللي هما يكتبوه ويعملوه في بلدهم ليه؟ اذا كانت قوانين دولتهم سامحالهم بكده و تقاليدهم سامحالهم بكده ، أنا زعلانه ليه؟ هو جه نشرها في بيتي؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يناير 2015)

عفوا
جريدة شارل ماتسخر من كل الاديان .. تخسي تقرب عند اليهوديه.. 
بالعكس فصلت من عندها صحفي عمل كاركتر مسيئ لليهود..
السخريه بس من محمد وعيسى وفقط.. عيسى في الغرب لابوكي له
نتاهيو ومحرقتهم اكتر قدسيه منه عند الفرنسين بدليل ان اللي ينكرها 
يسجن واللي يرسمهم يفصل فمحدش يحاول يوهم ان مكانة المسيح
عند الفرنسين هي نفس او تساوي مكانة محمد عند العرب
ثانيا
لوكانت الحريده ترسم وتعيد الرسم عشان يحصل عمل ارهابي وتؤكد
للعالم ان حنا ارهابين ليش الزعل؟ هذا هما اثبتو شيئ؟ رئيس 
وزراءهم طالع يقول محد طلب من القاتلين بالرد نيابه عن المسلمين؟
 شو اثبتو يعني؟ ان فعلا اتعمل استفتاء
 ل مليار انسان وصوتنا لقتل الصحفين مثلا؟
رابعا
اللي قتلو هما شابين من مواليد فرنسا واتربو في ملاجئها واتسجنو في سجونها 
واتجندو من خلال الجبهات الارهابيه اللي تدعمها حكومة فرنسا., 
مسلطهم على بعض وخالقهم حسبهم عالم وعارف بنواياهم ..سبحان الله 

انا لو مني يا ياسر اخليهم يرسمون وش يضر السحاب نبح الكلاب؟
وهم ما عملو اكثر من عمل كفار قريش اللي عفى عنهم ومو اسوء
من اللي عايروه ان عياله ذكور يموتون وربنا نزل كلام يواسيه في سورة الكوثر ماقالهم اقتلهم.... .
 ورسم والسخريه لو هو اسلوب محترم كانت ارقى وسائل العالميه سبقتها لكن ذا اسلوب المتطرفين العلمانين
 ومافي احد يعبرهم ويعطيهم الشهره غير المتطرفين المتدينين ..​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يناير 2015)

وانتي مالك ياهيفاء تسخر من كل الأديان ولا نصها؟ المهم انها مش مستقصده المسلمين بس ، هي سخرت كمان من المسيحية اللي انتو بتعتبر ان فرنسا دوله مسيحية صليبيه مع انها علمانية أصلا ، لكنها سخرت من المسيحية ، وعلي فكرة سخرت من البوذيه ، هتقوليلي البوذيه مش دين ، هقولك هي دين بالنسبة للمومنين بيها ، وعلي فكرة إعداد البوذيين في العالم رهيبه ، محدش فيهم نطق ، واللي أنا اعرفه انها سخرت من اليهوديه كمان وشوفت صورة نشراها بتسخر من حاخامات يهودي ، معرفش حكايه فصل موظف ديه 
إنما المهم اذا كانت بتسخر من كل الأديان ولا نصها ، المهم انها مش مستقصده حد معين ، الي الان اللي أنا متأكدا منه انها سخرت من المسيحيه والبوذية  ايضا 
محدش فيهم راح قتلهم يعني 
وبردو إنتي مالك؟ هو ناشرها في بلده بحسب عاداته أنا مالي وانا قاعده في بيتي ياللي بيحصل في بيت الجيران؟ ده حاجة تجنن


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صدقنى ليس هروبا
> 
> 
> أنا أولى بالسؤال منك وقد أمرنا أن نسأل أهل الذكر
> ...


لا متخافش ياسر
انا  لا ارى روددك هروب من شىء
وجميل انك ترى انك لست مؤهلا للفتوى 
شىء تستحق علية الثناء
بس ردك بيقول ان الناس دول مجر مين
بينما عالم من الازهر كان مستشارا فى الاوقاف يرى انها  شىء رائع وجميل اثلج صدرة
فمن هنا ياسر لدية الراىء الارجح والفقهى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

> يجب أن تنتهى حرية هؤلاء عند حرية الآخرين


ردا على  سؤالك
لسة النهاردة صديق ليا لية حد قريبة فى انجلترا
بيقولة فى مقاطعتى جار مسلم
ابنة  مدرستة اجازة يوم الاحد
عمل شكوى ان جرس الكنيسة يوم الاحد بيزعج ابنة وبيعملة اضطراب
المحكمة حكمت بعدم دق الجرس
تعليقك صديقى


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

كرد فعل على حادث شارلى ابيدو
قامت الجريدة بنشرها ثانية
قام مسلمون النيجر باحتجاج وحرق 7 كنائس هناك ؟؟؟؟؟
تعليقك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عن الموضوع وعن شارلى إبدو ( مؤقتاً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أندهشت جدا من هذه الردود ...*​​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> *ده عاداته وتقاليده ومفاهيمه اللي بني عليها دولته ، انت بقا مالك؟ *،
> *هو مجاش نشرها عندك *،


 *[FONT=&quot]سُبحانك يا رررب[/FONT]*​


> انت جاي *وانت  قاعد في بلدك* *بتحاكمه *علي حاجه هو عملها في بلده *طبقا لعاداتهم وافكارهم  وتقاليدهم *عن حريه الرأي


*[FONT=&quot]سُبحانك يا رررب [/FONT]*​ 


> لانه ناشرها في* حدود دولته وأعرافها * ولغته ،


*[FONT=&quot]سُبحانك يا رررب [/FONT]*​ 


> إنما مش *اروح هناك* *وأقول الناس تمشي ازاي وتفكر ازاي*


*[FONT=&quot]سُبحانك يا رررب [/FONT]*​ 


> اذا كانت* قوانين دولتهم* سامحالهم بكده *و تقاليدهم *سامحالهم بكده ، *أنا  زعلانه ليه؟* هو جه نشرها في بيتي؟


 *[FONT=&quot]سُبحانك يا رررب [/FONT]*​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> *وبردو إنتي مالك؟ *هو ناشرها في بلده* بحسب عاداته أنا مالي* *وانا قاعده في بيتي ياللي بيحصل في بيت الجيران؟ ده حاجة تجنن*


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أحنا كمان من حقنا أن محدش يتدخل فى دستورنا وقوانينا ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقنا احنا كمان نقول ( وأنتم مالكم ) لما تيجوا تناقشوا شرائعنا علشان أنتم شايفين أنها تخلف ؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولية لما واحد ( غير مصرى ) يبقى من حقه ينتقد بلدنا وشرائعها بحجة أنها رأى عام ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعند فرنسا ....تقولوا لنا أنتم مالكم ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أغفورٌ رحيمٌ لفرنسا شديد العقاب علينا ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فعلاً دى حاجة تجن ...[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فرق بين الإساءة لشخصية عادية وبين الإساءة للرموز والكتب المقدسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]0NvcSnlQlZw[/YOUTUBE]

عندك حق 

فوضى وقلة ادب​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقنا احنا كمان نقول ( وأنتم مالكم ) لما تيجوا تناقشوا شرائعنا علشان أنتم شايفين أنها تخلف ؟؟؟؟؟
> *​*[FONT=&quot]ه
> *​​





> [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]لا يا عوبد
هنا تقول واحنا مالنا بقه*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ا لما تطبقوها على نفسكم بس
متطبقليش قانون مرتبط بشرع على مجتمع كامل
يعنى مثلا دوشة الشريعة الاسلامية فى حد السرقة  اللى بنتنقاش فيها حاليا مع ياسر
احنا فعلا مالنا لما تط*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بقة على ما يؤمن بها
لكن على غيرك هاقولك عندها هههههه[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا يا عوبد
> هنا تقول واحنا مالنا بقه**[FONT=&quot]ا لما تطبقوها على نفسكم بس
> متطبقليش قانون مرتبط بشرع على مجتمع كامل
> *





grges monir قال:


> [/FONT]


*يبقى المجتمع هو اللى يناقشها 
مش أشخاص خارج المجتمع المعنى يقولى دة آه ودة لأ 
باتكلم فى ناحية تاااانية خالص 

*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى المجتمع هو اللى يناقشها
> مش أشخاص خارج المجتمع المعنى يقولى دة آه ودة لأ
> باتكلم فى ناحية تاااانية خالص
> 
> *​


اللى من برة يقول راية سواء كان معارض او مؤيد شىء مش يزعل يعنى
بس القرار للداخل زيى الانتخابات كدة  فية ناس برة مؤيدة ومعارضة بس صوتهم فى الاخر مجلاد شكلى
انا بتكلم فى وجهة نظر محددة
التشريعات الاسلامية بخلاف الاحوال الشخصية هل يصح تطبيقها على المجتمع ككل باختلاف اطيافة
دة بس سؤالى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اللى* من برة يقول راية* سواء كان معارض او مؤيد شىء مش يزعل يعنى


*يقول رأيه بأى مناسبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت بترفض أن حد يقول رأيه على غيرك وتقوله ( أنت مالك ) ؟!!!
أنت لازلت بتتكلم فى نقطة تانية خااااالص

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> التشريعات الاسلامية بخلاف الاحوال الشخصية هل يصح تطبيقها على المجتمع ككل باختلاف اطيافة
> دة بس سؤالى


 *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف الأحوال الشخصية فيه ( المواريث ) عايز تاخد بيه خد بيه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز ...أركن إعلام الوراثة ووزع بطريقتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف كدة بعض القوانين ( مُستنبطة ) من الشريعة الأسلامية .. ( مبادئ عامة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة قانون وبيتطور من وقت لآخر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أحنا خرجنا عن موضوعنا أصلاً ...
 [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف الأحوال الشخصية فيه ( المواريث ) عايز تاخد بيه خد بيه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز ...أركن إعلام الوراثة ووزع بطريقتك *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف كدة بعض القوانين ( مُستنبطة ) من الشريعة الأسلامية .. ( مبادئ عامة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة قانون وبيتطور من وقت لآخر[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا خرجنا عن موضوعنا أصلاً ...
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


كان اية موضوعنا يا كبير ههه
وثانيا ولية قوانين وضعية للكل تتاخد وتستنبط من شريعة معينة
لما يكون المجتمع 100% منتمى لهذة الشريعة والمنهج يبقى تطبقها  ولا اية[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> كان اية موضوعنا يا كبير ههه
> وثانيا ولية قوانين وضعية للكل تتاخد وتستنبط من شريعة معينة
> لما يكون المجتمع 100% منتمى لهذة الشريعة والمنهج يبقى تطبقها  ولا اية


 *[FONT=&quot]أنهو شريعة يا عم ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مالك ومال الأحوال الشخصية بتاعة غيرك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين عندك مواريث أعمل بيها لآيحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما قالوا لهم الكلام دة فى مجلس الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتوا شريعتكم وأحنا نطبقها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحدش رد عليهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنهو شريعة يا عم ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مالك ومال الأحوال الشخصية بتاعة غيرك ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين عندك مواريث أعمل بيها لآيحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما قالوا لهم الكلام دة فى مجلس الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتوا شريعتكم وأحنا نطبقها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومحدش رد عليهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


انا جبت سيرة الاحول الشخصية دى دلوقت
انا بتكلم زيى مقولت ان بعض القوانين مستنبطة من المبادىء العامة للشريعة الاسلامية
فبقولك ولية قوانين تستنبط من خلال شريعة معينة
ركز يا عم الحاج لتحبسنا هههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ركز يا عم الحاج لتحبسنا هههههههه


*سيبك أنت ...خد دى 
الموضوع بتاعنا أتسرق بعد ساعة من ما نزلته
هفتح بيها موضوع جديد
بس أتسلى بصفة مؤقتة 






*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

*لينكه أهو *
​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لينكه أهو *
> ​


ههههههههههه
دة انت بقيت مشهور على حس منتدى الكنيسة ومواضعيك بتتطلش بسرعة الصاروخ
بس سؤال 
انت عرفتا ازاى ؟؟؟؟
هاخش  ارد
كنت مسجل فية عشان اخد حاجة منة ولا اية رايك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> *انت عرفتا ازاى ؟؟؟؟*
> هاخش  ارد
> كنت مسجل فية عشان اخد حاجة منة ولا اية رايك


*عرفت ازاى ... هقولك بكرة فى موضوع منفصل 
دة لسة فيه تانى 
وماتدخلش عندهم ولا ترد
أستنى بقية الفضايح 
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عرفت ازاى ... هقولك بكرة فى موضوع منفصل
> دة لسة فيه تانى
> وماتدخلش عندهم ولا ترد
> أستنى بقية الفضايح
> ...


اها اوك
اعتذر يا عبود
خدتنى الحماسة ورديت للاسف ومفيش خاصية انى امسح مشاركتى عندهم
لان دى اول مشاركة ليا هنا فى المنتدى منذ 7 سنوات
لانى سجلت فى 2009
متزعلش بقى
واعتذرلك بشدة صديقى:ab7:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

*يووووووووووووه
بوظت لنا المفاجأة 
معلش مش مهم 
خيرها فى غيرها بقى بكرة 
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

*يا راجل كنت قلت لهم أن أنا هندوسى بالمرة *

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يووووووووووووه
> بوظت لنا المفاجأة
> معلش مش مهم
> خيرها فى غيرها بقى بكرة
> ...


اية اللى باظ يا عوبد
متلحق نفاجىء دلوقت ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اية اللى باظ يا عوبد
> متلحق نفاجىء دلوقت ههههه


*لأ دلوقتى مافيش وقت ...أصطبر على رزقك بكرة
واقولك كمان مين اللى دلنى 
على الله يسكت هو كمان لغاية بكرة
:fun_lol:

*​ ​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

ههههه اوك 
بس ادخل شوف ردى
ولا شوفتة ؟؟؟؟
رد بسيط  وبشكر فيك جامد
اى خدمة ههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 يناير 2015)

*من قال مستقصده المسلمين؟  انا لااؤمن ان المساواه في الظلم عدل لكن ارفض الظلم وما ابرره لمجرد اختلافي عن الاخر.. اللي ما ارضاه لنفسي ما ارضاه على غيري نكايه فيه  وبعدين انتي بتكلمي هيفاء ولا بتكلمي مجموعه من البشر؟ اذا كلمة انتو موجهه لي ياروز فانتي غلطانه هيفاء اكثر وحده تعرف ان فرنسا بعيده ابعد من البعيد عن المسيح والصليب.. وعلى فكره شارل صحيفه ملحده 
بالنسبه لسؤالك اللى هو ايش دخلك.. انا دخلني اللي دخل الصحيفه هذه في محمد من حقي اعبر مش دي برضو حرية التعبير؟ اللي اعطاهم الحق في التدخل اعطاني ايضا.. ثم فرنسا مش اليابان مش سويسرا حاشره مناخرها في كل مكان ... هنتحشر كمان 
 انا مش شايله مسدس  انا فقط قلت ارفض رسومات الاستهزائيه مثلما ارفض قتلهم مش صعبه دي ومش معقول تستكثري عليا هذا الحق وبرضو ارفض رسوماتهم للمسيح مش عشان سخرو من بوذا ولا من الجن الازرق هكش واسمح لهم يمارسون عليا الارهاب الفكري
مافي حقيقه مطلقه ومافي تعريف مطلق لحرية التعبير ذي اللي اصبحت انتقائيه وبالتالي اذا اعطو انفسهم حق السخريه باسم التعبير الحر اعطي نفسي حق رفضها..

حتى في  
اديان هنا في منتدى الكنييسه لها قوانين وشروط مثلا تنقي الشخص المناسب للحوار وتطرد الاخر تخيلي معاملة اعضاء المنتدى لعضو داخل بصور استهزائيه وبكلمات تهجميه وبين اخر يحاور باحترام؟ الاول يركبونه اول مركب يبحر والثاني ينحط على الرؤس..

العلمانيه المتطرفه مايرد عليها الا المتدين المتطرف .. 
انا ارفض رسوم المتطرف العلماني وارفض قتله ايضا ..
وهذا هو الغلبان اللي قاعد يتحاكم بعد ما اتفصل بسبب السخريه من اليهود
http://www.alwafd.org/%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%80%D9%8A/796177-%D9%81%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%B3%D8%A7-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%AF-%D8%BA%D8%AF%D9%8D-%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%85-%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A8%D8%AA%D9%87%D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A9

​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2015)

لا اسمع ياعبود متفتكرش انك مسكت عليا تناقض :fun_lol:
لو كنت تقصد كلامي علي المسيحيين ووضعهم في الدولة المصرية ، يبقا هنا انت اللي بتخلط الأوراق، لان المسيحيين مصريين اصليين مش مهاجرين بل هم أصل البلد أصلا ، يبقا من حقهم يخطو قوانين وينتقدو زي ما هما عايزين 
فرنسا حاجة تاني ، المسلمين اللي فيها مهاجرين وكون ان الدولة كتر خيرها أديتم الجنسيه وحقوق ، ده مش معناه أني اهاجر لبلد وانا عارفه اسلوبها وعاداتها وعائشة فيها وبأكل من خيرها وبعد كده أقولهم لا انتو لازم تمشو زي ما أنا عايزة ، مش عاجبني الوضع ولا حريه الرأي اللي البنت عليها البلد ، ارجع بلدي تاني مفيش اي مشاكل وارجع لكبت الحريات واعيش فيه والبسط زي ما أنا عايزة ، إنما تقولي رسامين يرسمو في فرنسا تقوم مظاهرات في أفغانستان ، وتلاقي ولا واحد فيهم بيعرف يقرا أصلا علشان يقرا فرنساوي ، هنا بقا أقوله وانت مالك 
وبالنسبه للي قاعد هناك ومش عاجبه بردو يرجع بلده مع الف سلامه 
آيه رايحين يمشو الناس علي مزاجهم ؟ وقولنا الجريدة مش مستقصده حد معين ديه بهدلت المسيحية اللي هي مفروض أساس الدولة 
أزعل لما أكون أنا لوحدي اللي مستقصدني تبقا ساعتها عنصريه لكن غير كده هي حريه رأي ليمارسوها في بلدهم وبلغتهم ، انت بقا اللي مصر وفي الصومال مالك؟


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2015)

ه عبري ياهيفاء براحتك ، اشجبي ونددي و ارفعي قضيه كمان ، بس متروحيش تقتلي الناس ، أنا عارفه انك مش هتعملي كده ، بس أنا عارفه بردو، ان معظم اللي بينددو بالجريمة من جواهم بيقولو ما هما اصلو بردو يستاهلو ، هما بردو تقلو  العيار وقلو أدبهم ، والتفكير كده لوحده أني أدي تبريرات للجريمة مهما كانت ، ده ارهاب في حد ذاته :t17:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى المجتمع هو اللى يناقشها
> مش أشخاص خارج المجتمع المعنى يقولى دة آه ودة لأ
> باتكلم فى ناحية تاااانية خالص
> 
> *​



اللي من بره اللي هما مين دول يعني ؟ شايفنا من الهند ؟ ولا علشان أنا عايشة بره نفيت عني مصريتي يعني؟ أنا اول مرة اشوف دوله بتتعامل مع المهاجرين علي انهم خونه وعملا وجواسيس ، وانا أساسا ليا حق الانتخاب بره مصر  والتصويت زي زيك وليا أهل وقرايب واصحاب لِسَّه عايشين في مصر ويهموني ، والبلد نفسها تهمني لانها بلدي في الاول وفي الاخر ، هو احنا لولا القرف اللي شوفناه كنّا فكرنا نسيبها؟ فيه حد بيحب يسيب بلده؟ وعلشان كده نفسي القرف ده ميستمرش ، والأجيال الجديدة متشوفش القرف ده


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> اللي من بره اللي هما مين دول يعني ؟ شايفنا من الهند ؟ ولا علشان أنا عايشة بره نفيت عني مصريتي يعني؟ أنا اول مرة اشوف دوله بتتعامل مع المهاجرين علي انهم خونه وعملا وجواسيس ، وانا أساسا ليا حق الانتخاب بره مصر  والتصويت زي زيك وليا أهل وقرايب واصحاب لِسَّه عايشين في مصر ويهموني ، والبلد نفسها تهمني لانها بلدي في الاول وفي الاخر ، هو احنا لولا القرف اللي شوفناه كنّا فكرنا نسيبها؟ فيه حد بيحب يسيب بلده؟ وعلشان كده نفسي القرف ده ميستمرش ، والأجيال الجديدة متشوفش القرف ده


ميصدقيش انتى يا روز
هو حد يقدر يجى جنبك ههههه
بصراحة مدخلاتك انت وعبود بتخلى الموضوع ثرى جدااااااا فى مادتة


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

فية نقطة غامضة هنا
فية عضو مش شارك فى الموضوع دة
اللى هو ميين
ايرينى
اية يا عوبد انت موصيها متجيش هنا ولا اية
خايف لتبوظ الموضوع ليك ولا اية ههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ه عبري ياهيفاء براحتك ، اشجبي ونددي و ارفعي قضيه كمان ، بس متروحيش تقتلي الناس ، أنا عارفه انك مش هتعملي كده ، بس أنا عارفه بردو، ان معظم اللي بينددو بالجريمة من جواهم بيقولو ما هما اصلو بردو يستاهلو ، هما بردو تقلو  العيار وقلو أدبهم ، والتفكير كده لوحده أني أدي تبريرات للجريمة مهما كانت ، ده ارهاب في حد ذاته :t17:





بطريقه اخرى انتي ياهيفاء مع القتل لكن ده في جواكي وبتخبيه
زي معظم المسلمين.. حضرتك ترجمتي رفض الاساء على انها
قبول للقتل.. وكأن الانسان اما يكون مع التطرف في  القدح او مع القتل
اي نعم حبيبتي في عروقي دم وارفض الاساءه الى رسولي زي 
ما ارفض الاساءه الى امي وابوي وما اعتبر اللي شتمهم حر انه يشتمهم .. 
  الدم هذه ماحبه اشوفه سايل..مو عشان مواطنه تنتمي لدول غربيه تشتمني وبدلا
من ارفض احاول انسى اللي تربيت عليه وانسى
المنطق واشتم نفسي معها واقول عادي! حرية تعبير
وانا اعرف ان بنت مثلك مهذبه ومثقفه تعرف كويس الفرق بين
الاستفزاز وقلة الادب وبين التعبير
وفي بلاد الحريه لو كان فيها ذرة مساواه لكانو حاكمو اصحابها
بتهمة المعاداة للساميه.. مافي فرق بين عربي وعبري الا صل واحد 
ومع ذلك اللي يرسم اليهود يتحاكم بتهمة المعاداة  للساميه 
 واللي يرسم قومية العرب دائما على شكل عضو........... يكرم باسم الحريه

ويا الليل ما اطولك في دنيا مش موزونه..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الرب الذى يأمر أتباعه بقتل الناس ...ليس جديراً بالألوهية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يحق له أن يُعلن من نَفسِهِ إلهاً .. *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا سكتت عنا السماء منذ أربعة عشر قرناً..؟!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا لا يتحرك لآهُّمَ لتصحيح الأوضاع التفسيرية الكارثية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لماذا يجلس مُكتفياً بمُشاهدة البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُبيدُونَ بَعضِهْم البعض ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بِٱسْمِكَ اللآهٌّمَ ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


 لماذا يريق الاسد دم الغزال الوديع !!؟
ابراهيم كان يبحث فهداه ، فمن الذي بدء ؟
هل الانسان مبرمج مسبقا في البحث عن خالقه ؟
هل الانسان مبرمج مسبقا علي اساسيات الحق والعدل ؟
الاعتراض علي المشيئة 
بإسمك اللهم ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لماذا يريق الاسد دم الغزال الوديع !!؟​


*[FONT=&quot]لأنه يقول ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فجعل الغزالة طعاماً لدابة جائعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أن الغزالة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عَلَى ٱللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هى روخرة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ملاقاش يأكلها ..فأكلها للأسد 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يقول ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فجعل الغزالة طعاماً لدابة جائعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أن الغزالة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عَلَى ٱللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هى روخرة
> [/FONT]*
> ...


ياريتني كنت اسد ومسك غزالة :t23:
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لماذا يريق الاسد دم الغزال الوديع !!؟
> ابراهيم كان يبحث فهداه ، فمن الذي بدء ؟
> هل الانسان مبرمج مسبقا في البحث عن خالقه ؟
> هل الانسان مبرمج مسبقا علي اساسيات الحق والعدل ؟
> ...


وهل هذة مقارنة ياسر
تقارن عالم الحيوان بالانسان وتقول اهو الاسد بياكل الغزال
ياراجل انت مقتنع بدة ازاى
هل  يجوز ان ياكل القوى الضعيف فى عالم البشر
هل تقارن  فكر اللة على الحيوان مثل البشر ياسر؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وهل هذة مقارنة ياسر
> تقارن عالم الحيوان بالانسان وتقول اهو الاسد بياكل الغزال
> ياراجل انت مقتنع بدة ازاى
> هل  يجوز ان ياكل القوى الضعيف فى عالم البشر
> هل تقارن  فكر اللة على الحيوان مثل البشر ياسر؟؟؟؟


الانسان هو حيوان اكثر ادراكاً .. يصطاد فقط عندما يجوع
وليس للتسلية او الشهوة او الغل .. ياريت كل البشر زيه ولا حته منه في الجزئية دي
....
وفكر الله في عالم الحيوان يعتبر مثلاً للانسان
والا لماذا خلقها الله ؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بطريقه اخرى انتي ياهيفاء مع القتل لكن ده في جواكي وبتخبيه
> زي معظم المسلمين.. حضرتك ترجمتي رفض الاساء على انها
> قبول للقتل.. وكأن الانسان اما يكون مع التطرف في  القدح او مع القتل
> اي نعم حبيبتي في عروقي دم وارفض الاساءه الى رسولي زي
> ...




أنا مليش دعوه إنتي جواكي آيه ، مش من حقي ادخل في نوايا حد ، وانا متكلمتش عليكي ، أنا اتكلمت عن ردود الأفعال اللي شوفتها 
بالنسبة لليهود اللي بتجيبي سيرتهم كتير ، فهمًا لما بيعترضو غالبا مش بيبقا بسبب إساءة للدين اليهودي ، لكن بتكون معاداه للساميه ، اللي هي زي إنكار الهولوكوست ، او التشجيع علي احداث قتل مماثلة لليهود ، او رفض المشروع اليهودي في العالم ، او رفض وجودهم كأشخاص في الدول اللي هما فيها ، لكنهم مش بيهيجو بسبب أساءه للدين قد ما بيرفضو رفض البعض لجنسهم بشكل عام 
اليهود اقليه في العالم ومتشردين في كل دول العالم وملهومش وطن محدد ، لو معملوش كده ووقفو  لكل اللي ضد وجودهم كأشخاص مش كديانه ، هينقرضو ومش هيحققو مشروعهم ، ده طريقة تفكيرهم 
وبعدين حبيبتي اليهود بيعترضو آه ، لكن مش بيقتلو ، ولا بيقومو بمظاهرات وشغب و الدنيا تقوم متقعدش وتتقلب علشان شويه تفاهات زي رسوم في مجله محليه بلغه محليه 
وبعدين اليهود اذكيا ، قدرو برغم قله عددهم ، ينجحو ويسيطرو ماليا واقتصاديا في كل دول العالم اللي اتهجرو ليها ، قدرو يفيدو المجتمعات ، وعموما هو شعب يعيش في صمت في معظم المجتمعات اللي بيروح ليها ، مش بيتعرض لحد ولا بيفرض شريعته علي حد و لا بيكلم حد ، طول ما مفيش حد بيجي ناحيته 
عمرك سمعتي عن يهود في أمريكا ولا في اي حته بيطالبو بتطبيق الشريعه اليهوديه علي نفسهم دون ادني احترام لقانون البلد الوضعي اللي هما قررو يسافرو ويعيشو فيها ؟ 
عمرك سمعتي عنهم بيقولو بمظاهرات وتكسير وحرق وتدمير علشان شويه رسوم؟ آه بيعترضو وممكن يتسببو في فصل موظف في مجله لان ليهم نفوذ ، ونفوذهم مش بالقتل والارهاب إنما بالاقتصاد والتفكير والشغل والعلم ، هي ديه الحياه ، اذا قدرتي تنجحي وتكسبي احترام الناس وكنتي مفيده للمجتمع اللي إنتي فيه تقدري تطوعي حاجات كتيره لمصالحك من غير دم وارهاب 
إنما مش أقوم الدنيا وتطلع مظاهرات في باكستان علشان رسوم تافهه اتعملت في مجله فرنسية ، هههههه بزمتك باكستان اللي مش لاقيين ياكلو يعرفو يقرو فرنساوي ؟ 
اليهود ركزو علي الإنجازات في كل مكان راحوا وبقو صوت وقوه من غير ما يرهبو المجتمع بالعكس فادوه ، اعملو انتو زيهم وساعتها تكسبو احترام العالم ، مش بالصوت العالي والهيجان علي تافهه وكبيره وصغيره


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يناير 2015)

انا لما بجيب سيرة اليهود.. ما تكلمت عن ذكاؤهم ولاجبروتهم ولاقوتهم
انا باخذهم كمثال للازدواجيه في دول مفروض الكل متساوي فيها
على حسب ما اسمع.. مش هما المقصوديين.. والباكستانين
لما يعملو مظاهرات هم احرار مش عشان مش لاقين ياكلون
تحكمي عليهم وعلى فكره الاخبار تترجم بلغة اصحابها
الجهل باللغه مايعني انك تبقى مش فاهم
ردود الافعال تختلف بين الناس باختلاف مفاهميم وطبقاتهم الاجتماعيه
وفي ناس تكبر دماغها وناس تكتب وتعترض بطريقه ارقى وناس تعترض بالتطرف
لكن مافي ناس تقبل بالشتيمه وتقول حرية التعبير نكايه بغيرها او ترضى بها لمجرد ان الكل اتشتم.
مش الكل الناس ترضى ان تترسم لهم صور جنسيه! 

.​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا لما بجيب سيرة اليهود.. ما تكلمت عن ذكاؤهم ولاجبروتهم ولاقوتهم
> انا باخذهم كمثال للازدواجيه في دول مفروض الكل متساوي فيها
> على حسب ما اسمع.. مش هما المقصوديين.. والباكستانين
> لما يعملو مظاهرات هم احرار مش عشان مش لاقين ياكلون
> ...



وانا بقولك اعملي زي اليهود في العالم ودوّل المهجر واكسبي نفوذ وقوة بالعمل والتفكير مش بقوة الدراع وفرض السيطرة وانتي ساعتها تقدري تطوعي كل حاجة وكل العالم زي ما إنتي عايزة ، هي ديه الحياة ياهيفاء ، الاقتصاد هو اللي بيحرك السياسة ، واليهود فهموها ومسكو الاقتصاد في كل حته راحوها في العالم وعلشان كده هما اللي بيحركو السياسه :99: شوفتي بقا ازاي؟ لا بالزعيق ولا الصراخ ولا التكسير ، بالشغل والتفكير ، متلومهومش  بقا لما يحركو العالم علي مزاجهم ، ولما يجبرو الناس علي احترامهم وقبول وجودهم بنفوذهم في السلطة مش بالارهاب ، عايزاهم يعاملوكي زي اليهود ، اعملي زيهم واشتغلي ، وانفعي المجتمعات اللي إنتي فيها ، مش تروحي تقوليلهم  أنا مش عاجبني القوانين بتاعتكم أنا عايزة قوانين علي مزاجي ، لا ويطلعوا في مظاهرات وشغب علشان الدولة مش راضيه تمشي علي مزاجهم ، عجبي 
اه لما متعرفيش تقري لغة ازاي تحكمي علي المكتوب بيها ؟ مش ممكن يكون حد ضاحك عليا وبيقوله كلام غلط محصلش ، أتأكد ازاي ، وبعدين لما مش لاقيين ياكلو مش يخلوهم في بلدهم وكارثتهم أحسن ويحاولو يطلعو من اللي هما فيه بدل ما شاغلين بالهم بناس في بلد تانيه ، شوفتي هما هيفضلو مش لاقيين ياكلو ليه؟ علشان ضاحكين عليهم وبيطلعوهم في مظاهرات علشان شويه رسوم تافهه في مجله مش في بلدهم ، بدل ما يطلعو في مظاهرات علشان يحسنو  مستواهم المعيشي ومستوي بلدهم ، بدل ما يشغلو نفسهم بحاجة عدله تنفعهم وتنفع غيرهم ، شوفتي الفرق بينهم وبين اليهود؟


----------

